# Reverse Osmosis



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 19, 2009)

I am currently assembling my new spectra-pure eliminator 3 stage RO system..is there anything i need to know about the operation and upkeep ? the manual was kinda lacking in the maintenance section. can the "waste" water be recirculated and pumped back through the system again via inline pressure booster pump???? 3:1 is gonna give me a helluva water bill..


----------



## AcesUp (Sep 19, 2009)

I was told that the prefilter (carbon filter) should be changed regularly. This will prolong the life of the RO membrane filter. I too was wondering about refeeding the waste water. I would think that the waste water would clog the RO membrane alot quicker, so I don't do it.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 19, 2009)

yeah, the word "concentrate" tell me it's prolly full of crap, but there has to be a way to maybe pre filter it or something...maybe an inline dechlor/sediment filter ??


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 19, 2009)

I need about 200 gallons of "product water" every 2 weeks...with a 3:1 , that 800 gal per res change


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 20, 2009)

I mix my ro water and tap water together so i dont have to use so much ro. I mix mine 1/2 and 1/2 and that works for me but you may have to experiment to get the right ppm.


----------



## Growdude (Sep 20, 2009)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> I need about 200 gallons of "product water" every 2 weeks...with a 3:1 , that 800 gal per res change



600 gallons?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 23, 2009)

nope...3:1.....3 gallons waste to every 1 gallon filtered...total of 4....times 200..lol


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 23, 2009)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> nope...3:1.....3 gallons waste to every 1 gallon filtered...total of 4....times 200..lol


 
yeah, that kills me.. I feel for those with crappy tap water


----------



## The Effen Gee (Sep 24, 2009)

Mine is piped directly to my rez with a float valve.

PPm after ro: 10

Waste PPm: 430

It's bad here.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 24, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Mine is piped directly to my rez with a float valve.
> 
> PPm after ro: 10
> 
> ...


 
what ppm does your tap read effen? mine holds around 45-60


----------



## The Effen Gee (Sep 24, 2009)

My tap is around 350 to 460 depending on what the heck SJ water company decides to put in it.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 24, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> My tap is around 350 to 460 depending on what the heck SJ water company decides to put in it.


 
woah.. I assume you drink bottled water


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 24, 2009)

wow effen ! i thought my tap was bad at 120.....my RO is 0-3 and my waste is around 175


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 24, 2009)

i'm going to install a float valve in one of the 55 gal barrels i just got..for free !!!! those things are $150 in the hydro store...i have 2 that i'll pipe together at the bottom and i'll also have a 3/4" shutoff valve at the bottom of one of them.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 24, 2009)

try havi tap water thats over 650 ppm. i used one them test strip testers which read over 800 ppms in my tap water so i figure give it a grace of 200 give or take due to the cheapness of the strip test things ya dip i the water is all.
  i think the locals here are tryin to kill us all or somethin lol.


----------



## iceman423 (Oct 1, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> My tap is around 350 to 460 depending on what the heck SJ water company decides to put in it.


 
are u sure you dont have well water? mines i horrible @ 550ppm oddly enough i used it for my soil based plants and it worked just fine. as for hydro go ro, you can getta cheap one for around 100$


----------



## Growdude (Oct 1, 2009)

iceman423 said:
			
		

> are u sure you dont have well water? mines i horrible @ 550ppm oddly enough i used it for my soil based plants and it worked just fine. as for hydro go ro, you can getta cheap one for around 100$



I cant say enough about this RO filter for growers, hxxp://cgi.ebay.com/New-Portable-4st-50GPD-Reverse-Osmosis-RO-Water-Filter_W0QQitemZ380162544165QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSmall_Kitchen_Appliances_US?hash=item5883741225&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

One of the fastest and can just fill your water bottles without tanks
And can be hooked up right to the sink.

@ $58.00 it cant be beat, mine has lasted for a couple years now @ 800 ppm well water.


----------



## Tater (Oct 2, 2009)

Puff Monkey, look into grey water recycling.  It will cost more to set up initially but will save you huge in the long run.  The basic idea would be to set up a tank that stores your waste water and use's it to flush your toilets, or do your laundry that type of thing.

Also if you want a cheap (mechanical) float valve buy one that was made for a toilet.


----------



## redrider123 (Oct 2, 2009)

Great thread everyone! I dont feel as bad now with my tap at 165-185. Thanks for the heads up GrowDude I have been lookin at those since my filter water comes in at 115 and really gettin tired of payin for dist. water. Did I say great thread?


----------



## Matsakleen (Oct 4, 2009)

I used to run RO/DI for my saltwater fish tank.  I had a unit that made 125 gallons per day, of course I didn't use that much.  Anyway my tap water here runs about 45ppm of tds, after the RO/DI I was getting 0ppm but I used the taste filter after the DI since I like to use the water for drinking and that actually added 10ppm of something.  Now here is the interesting thing, I used to live in Florida where the ppm TDS was closer to 250 but I never had to change my pre-filter in the 18months that I was making RO/DI.  I used a lot of water there for my 300gallon marine system.  Here I had a 15gallon salt tank and I had to change my prefilter about every 3 months.  It would get so gunked up water wouldn't even come out of the filter.  I think I have a pic, hold on.


----------



## Matsakleen (Oct 4, 2009)

Heres the pics.  This first picture is from the first stage, I think it was 5 micron:





This is the second stage at 1 micron:




My third stage was a carbon, it was completely encased in plastic so there is no way I would ever be able to tell how much got in there.  Anyway, I live in an old city.  I hear a lot of that crap is the old clay water pipes eroding.  Sounds like a lot of bull to me, and I never stop hearing from the politicians on the news about how clean our water is!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 4, 2009)

Matsakleen said:
			
		

> Heres the pics.  This first picture is from the first stage, I think it was 5 micron:
> 
> View attachment 133474
> 
> ...




Clay water pipes?  I have never seen or heard of clay water lines.  I do not think they exist.  They used clay (and other weird things) for sewer lines in the olden days and during the wars when metal was needed for the war.  

Most municipalities will test your water for you, either free or at little cost and let you know exactly what is in it.


----------



## mr.greengenes (Oct 4, 2009)

Effen,
I know a little bit about your tap water. San Jose Water purchases treated surface water from the Santa Clara Valley water district and blends it with ground water. They do have a 'consumer confidence report' available for you to peruse. The report has water quality parameters, including pH, hardness, chemicals, etc. Tap water must meet state and federal water quality standards.
I'd like to address the 'municipal tap water is lousy' myth. It's not necessarily true (though in my personal case, it is). We in the industry get a bad rap and do the best we can to treat, disinfect and distribute the best quality water possible. And we bring it into your home for pennies per gallon in the United States. 
People always complain about the water, but its usually never as bad as most folks think it is...especially for the price and convenience of use most people pay for. 
Sorry to go on a rant. 
mr.greengenes


----------

